# Honda EU6500is Replacement Battery



## PSH (Jul 9, 2021)

I have an EU6500is that I only run during power outages. As has been advised I try to run it for a half hour each month to keep the battery charged and the carb clear, however most months I either forget or I am to lazy. I am now finding the battery is not holding a charge for more than a few days. The battery is about 5 years old and I am thinking about replacing it. When I go online and shop for a replacement battery I see a wide price range for the same specs, anywhere from $20 to over $200.
What exactly is the difference??? 

Thanks.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

A lithium battery will tolerate very long time (months up to a year) of no maintenance but AGM/lead acid do need occasional trickle charge.

Couple items I like to use

Amazon.com: CTEK (56-261) Comfort Connect 3/8" Eyelet for M8 Top Post Batteries: Automotive (always attached to battery and easy to connect without any tools)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0758VZ91M (inexpensive replacement for many Honda gen's)

https://www.amazon.com/MMG-Activated-Powersports-Motorcycle-Compatible/dp/B00O179I9W/ (lithium battery)


----------



## PSH (Jul 9, 2021)

pipe said:


> A lithium battery will tolerate very long time (months up to a year) of no maintenance but AGM/lead acid do need occasional trickle charge.
> 
> Couple items I like to use
> 
> ...


So what's the difference between the inexpensive replacement you suggested and this one which is less than half the price?:








Amazon.com: YTX4L-BS 12 VOLT 3AH MOTORCYCLE BATTERY REPLACES YTX4L-BS (1 Pack) : Automotive


Buy YTX4L-BS 12 VOLT 3AH MOTORCYCLE BATTERY REPLACES YTX4L-BS (1 Pack): Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Battery chemistry plays a big role in price. Flooded lead acid is the cheapest, Sealed lead acid cost a bit more. AGM even more, lithium cost the most.

The different types have different life expectancy’s, and may have a performance advantage Depending on the application and use. When is comes to powering a electric starter, It really doesn’t matter much. Match the Amp Hour rating and/or cold cranking amps. The best thing you can do is keep it on a battery maintainer.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

PSH said:


> So what's the difference between the inexpensive replacement you suggested and this one which is less than half the price?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the wrong battery… 3 amp hour 50 cold cranking amps…

I think this is the exact OEM replacement.





Amazon.com: Yuasa YTZ14S Battery : Automotive


Buy Yuasa YTZ14S Battery: Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

PSH said:


> So what's the difference ..


You need to look at the dimension(s) Height and Width and CCA numbers.

While unrelated your original question, here is something to make oil changes a breeze, no tools needed








Amazon.com: EZ (EZ-109) Silver 12mm-1.5 Thread Size Oil Drain Valve : Automotive


Buy EZ (EZ-109) Silver 12mm-1.5 Thread Size Oil Drain Valve: Oil Drain Plugs - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check your pm psh


----------



## PSH (Jul 9, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> This is the wrong battery… 3 amp hour 50 cold cranking amps…
> 
> I think this is the exact OEM replacement.
> 
> ...



Here is one with a similar spec but under$40:








Amazon.com: YTZ14S 12V 11.2Ah 230CCA SLA Power Sport Battery : Automotive


Buy YTZ14S 12V 11.2Ah 230CCA SLA Power Sport Battery: Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Should work. Even the cheapest batteries last a very vary long time IF you keep a maintainer on them. The 10 year old battery on my old champion generator going strong, (brother in law owns it now) but always on a maintainer.


----------



## PSH (Jul 9, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Should work. Even the cheapest batteries last a very vary long time IF you keep a maintainer on them. The 10 year old battery on my old champion generator going strong, (brother in law owns it now) but always on a maintainer.


Thanks! I just bought a 1amp Noco maintainer on sale ($20) and a battery cable that I can leave permanently attached to the battery but disconnect from the maintainer when I want to use the generator. If it holds a charge for a couple days it may be ok, if not I will pick up another battery.


----------



## aba4430 (Jan 6, 2017)

I have been using the Yuasa GYZ32HL since early 2017 on my Subaru generator. The price has gone up a bit, but this is an excellent battery. Other than getting charged during generator testing every two to three months (worst I have gone is 5 to 6 months), I may have charged it a couple of times in the past ~4.5 years.


----------

